

Instagram has a drug problem - jacquesm
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/19/instagram-has-a-drug-problem/

======
discardorama
_Any_ reasonably reliable and fast communication medium "has a drug problem".

------
fleitz
Sounds like a solution rather than a problem.

What is the problem with people buying things they want?

Also, when did Instagram become charged with enforcing the law? It's the
responsibility of police and the government to enforce the law, who have
apparently abdicated their snooping into people's private lives for a brief
moment.

~~~
jacquesm
We can generalize the crypto version to:

"If your product isn't used by terrorists and drug dealers then it's not much
of a success."

------
frozenport
No wonder they recently launched a money transfer service!

